# I want a Guard Dog but not an attack dog.



## LisaValencia

I run a little guest hostel in Costa Rica. Here one needs dogs to guard and alert for intruders. My two year old Shepherd mix (inherited and not trained by myself) barks but she is scared of most everything. I just got a four month old male, half German half Belgian Shepherd to do the job and let the female be his back up.


I've trained my previous dogs only in the basic commands of sit, stay, heal and etc. I am looking for tips on training my new puppy to do his job of guarding the property and protecting me. I don't want to train him as an attack dog. He needs to be social but be able to discern between the good guys (friends and customers) and intruders. Any suggestions on method, technique or a particular book or video series would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## KZoppa

A little thing called socialization is the big key here. By socializing your puppy properly to all kinds of appropriate people and places, and your puppy having positive experiences during socialization, your pup should grow into a dog who can tell the difference between who is right and who is wrong. As for training him to alert, thats something they either do or they dont.


----------



## RocketDog

Others with far more experience will have more to offer, but I would say for now, encourage his confidence. Let him experience as much of life as he can, while keeping him safe. Once you're sure he is not reactive or afraid of people and other animals, teach him to be more neutral to others. He must not be people aggressive with your hostel situation, but he doesn't need to LOVE everyone. Once he fully matures, you will be surprised how naturally he will "protect" you. Any dog that is fully bonded, and is of good nerve and solid confidence, will do what you want it to do for the most part. 

Cute pup and dog!


----------



## LisaValencia

KZoppa said:


> A little thing called socialization is the big key here. By socializing your puppy properly to all kinds of appropriate people and places, and your puppy having positive experiences during socialization, your pup should grow into a dog who can tell the difference between who is right and who is wrong. As for training him to alert, thats something they either do or they dont.


Thank you. What you say makes lots of sense. People come and go here all the time and they love the dogs. I guess that is teaching Santo to know who is nice. I hope it helps Sativa because she gets nervous around some of the new people - only certain men - who knows why... As for alertness, Santo has only been here for a little over a week and he barks protectively already.


----------



## KZoppa

LisaValencia said:


> Thank you. What you say makes lots of sense. People come and go here all the time and they love the dogs. I guess that is teaching Santo to know who is nice. I hope it helps Sativa because she gets nervous around some of the new people - only certain men - who knows why... As for alertness, Santo has only been here for a little over a week and he barks protectively already.


 
Fo your female being nervous with some men but not others, a lot of times it has something to do with how deep the males voice is or how they carry themselves. 

As far as your pup barking "protectively", trust me when I say he isn't barking to be protective at this age. Its probably more out of a fear stage. generally speaking, a pup isn't likely to show protection instincts until, at the earliest about 8 months old (sometimes a bit sooner) but more often than not likely to happen until the pup is hitting 18 months -2 years. It also depends on the lines the pup is from as well. Its a mental maturity. He'll alert bark, i'm sure, as he gets older but at this point he's still a young guy learning about the world. Dont push him. Let him go at his own pace. And make sure he has positive experiences and you should be fine. 

Also as mentioned by another poster, you want him to be neutral with people but not all I LOVE YOU!!!! like.


----------



## KZoppa

sorry cant edit my last post. I hope it makes sense on wanting him neutral but not so interested in people he loves everyone. he should be good with people but not seek them out, especially since some people are nervous with dogs , large or small.


----------



## LisaValencia

RocketDog said:


> Others with far more experience will have more to offer, but I would say for now, encourage his confidence. Let him experience as much of life as he can, while keeping him safe. Once you're sure he is not reactive or afraid of people and other animals, teach him to be more neutral to others. He must not be people aggressive with your hostel situation, but he doesn't need to LOVE everyone. Once he fully matures, you will be surprised how naturally he will "protect" you. Any dog that is fully bonded, and is of good nerve and solid confidence, will do what you want it to do for the most part.
> 
> Cute pup and dog!


Thank you. Good advice. I'm pleased to say Santo has already been exposed to the noise of three nights of fireworks, when we got him, just before New Years. On New Years Sativa was so scared we had to let her inside, but Santo just ignored the noise, went over to Sativa's abandoned dish, ate her food and dozed off to sleep! He has been near traffic and other dogs, too. the only thing he is really afraid of is the ocean waves, but he'll grow out of that. 

I am not sure what you mean about teaching him to be neutral to others. People just faun over him now, as a cute puppy and he responds in kind. I would hate to put a damper on that.

Regardless, I feel better knowing that as you said, he will naturally protect me as he learns and bonds. I'll keep what you said in mind, about confidence. It had not occurred to me that dogs needed to be taught that, just like children do.


----------



## LisaValencia

KZoppa said:


> sorry cant edit my last post. I hope it makes sense on wanting him neutral but not so interested in people he loves everyone. he should be good with people but not seek them out, especially since some people are nervous with dogs , large or small.


Ok, I get that. I think if he gets enough attention from me and those close to me, he will not be hungry for attention from strangers...


----------



## RocketDog

Oh yes.  When he is unsure, he will look to you for direction and will feed off your emotions. Now as a pup, letting people pet and stroke him gently is fine--as he hits 7 months or so, or as your instincts tell you, don't seek that anymore. He probably will stop seeking as well. People will probably always want to pet him and he must tolerate it due to your business but hopefully most will ask permission first.

ETA the "oh yes" was in response to teaching and building confidence. I really need to start quoting.


----------



## KZoppa

LisaValencia said:


> Ok, I get that. I think if he gets enough attention from me and those close to me, he will not be hungry for attention from strangers...


 
This is generally true. Allow him to socialize with some people just so he learns to tolerate and accept stranger petting him but you also want him to observe them from a distance so he can learn how "right" people behave and how "wrong" people behave. I would especially allow him to socialize with children of all ages. For safety reasons as well as kids have a different way of moving and behaving from adults so learning both would be beneficial in my honest opinion.


----------



## LisaValencia

KZoppa said:


> Fo your female being nervous with some men but not others, a lot of times it has something to do with how deep the males voice is or how they carry themselves.


Yes, I have noticed that she does not seem to like the loud and dominant men. The ones with normal demeanor she is fine with. But it confused me when she gave a little nip on the butt (that is what she tries to do if I don't catch her quick enough. She goes to the back and sniffs them and then gives a little nip on the butt. Not enough to break skin or really hurt them but definitely enough to make a guy quite disconcerted.) - any way, she did that to the electrician, who is a quiet and calm man who may have been a bit afraid of her but was absolutely non aggressive.


----------



## KZoppa

RocketDog said:


> Oh yes.  When he is unsure, he will look to you for direction and will feed off your emotions. Now as a pup, letting people pet and stroke him gently is fine--as he hits 7 months or so, or as your instincts tell you, don't seek that anymore. He probably will stop seeking as well. People will probably always want to pet him and he must tolerate it due to your business but hopefully most will ask permission first.


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LisaValencia

KZoppa said:


> This is generally true. Allow him to socialize with some people just so he learns to tolerate and accept stranger petting him but you also want him to observe them from a distance so he can learn how "right" people behave and how "wrong" people behave. I would especially allow him to socialize with children of all ages. For safety reasons as well as kids have a different way of moving and behaving from adults so learning both would be beneficial in my honest opinion.


Thank you, I will do that. I can see that I really need to put my mindset back to when I was raising kids (mine are all grown up now). This is doggy kindergarten!


----------



## KZoppa

LisaValencia said:


> Yes, I have noticed that she does not seem to like the loud and dominant men. The ones with normal demeanor she is fine with. But it confused me when she gave a little nip on the butt (that is what she tries to do if I don't catch her quick enough. She goes to the back and sniffs them and then gives a little nip on the butt. Not enough to break skin or really hurt them but definitely enough to make a guy quite disconcerted.) - any way, she did that to the electrician, who is a quiet and calm man who may have been a bit afraid of her but was absolutely non aggressive.


 
well a girl with personality! lol but yes, definitely enough to worry someone. She may also behave that way with those she senses are afraid of her. Just keep a close eye on her and try to keep her out of those types of situations where she feels its necessary to do something like that.


----------



## KZoppa

LisaValencia said:


> Thank you, I will do that. I can see that I really need to put my mindset back to when I was raising kids (mine are all grown up now). This is doggy kindergarten!


 
for all purposes, thats exactly true. good luck! we certainly look forward to seeing more pictures of your pups and hearing how things go!


----------



## LisaValencia

RocketDog said:


> Oh yes.  When he is unsure, he will look to you for direction and will feed off your emotions. Now as a pup, letting people pet and stroke him gently is fine--as he hits 7 months or so, or as your instincts tell you, don't seek that anymore. He probably will stop seeking as well. People will probably always want to pet him and he must tolerate it due to your business but hopefully most will ask permission first.
> 
> ETA the "oh yes" was in response to teaching and building confidence. I really need to start quoting.


That makes sense. So he will look to me and if I am scared / happy / confident he will be, too? 

As for people asking permission, they hardly do now, but they may later on because they want to know if he will bite if they pet him. Yes?


----------



## LisaValencia

KZoppa said:


> for all purposes, thats exactly true. good luck! we certainly look forward to seeing more pictures of your pups and hearing how things go!


Thank you. Is this same place in the forum the best place for me to do that?


----------



## KZoppa

LisaValencia said:


> That makes sense. So he will look to me and if I am scared / happy / confident he will be, too?
> 
> As for people asking permission, they hardly do now, but they may later on because they want to know if he will bite if they pet him. Yes?


 
your best bet is really to make it clear they need to ask to pet him. As he gets older, perhaps you can look into getting him a vet with patches that says Please ASK To Pet Me. Might help.


----------



## KZoppa

LisaValencia said:


> Thank you. Is this same place in the forum the best place for me to do that?


 
there is actually several different places you can post different topics. There is a pictures section for sharing pictures and videos as well as various training sections. Wide variety here. Take a look around. there's a lot to learn!


----------



## ladylaw203

Not really sure what your eventual goal is with the pup. 
Nipping someone on the butt is not a good thing when one has a business. That can be a liability

So what do you actualy want the dog to do as an adult?


----------



## LisaValencia

ladylaw203 said:


> Not really sure what your eventual goal is with the pup.
> Nipping someone on the butt is not a good thing when one has a business. That can be a liability
> 
> So what do you actualy want the dog to do as an adult?


It is the adult dog that nips. She is almost 2 years old. Sativa belonged to my daughter and was here when I took over the guest hostel for my daughter. She's had a pretty good life of which I have always been a part. My daughter loves her dearly but my daughter has left the country several times and left the dog with me. Also the dog may have been hit by people living in close proximity of my daughter and the dog. So I think she has some fear and nervousness from this. I know the nipping is not good! I try to get out to the front yard before anyone walks in to prevent problems. Sativa seems a bit more calm now that Santo (the puppy) is with her. I am hoping that as the puppy grows, his presence will comfort Sativa and make her feel more secure.

As for the puppy (Santo), he will be a companion to me; he will alert me of intruders and scare them off with his barking. (People here are scared of German Shepherds, so the bad guys will hear the dogs and quickly look for another house to rob.) And I hope that if I ever need personal protection, Santo will jump to the job.


----------



## ladylaw203

Socialize your pup. very important. Do you have a professional dog trainer there that might help you? What I would suggest is ultimately put what is called the "watch" command on the dog. This command is basically a bark. That way if you are in your business and someone walks in that makes you uncomfortable, hook the dog up and give the command. Someone with something on his mind other than being a customer will probably exit. Will also help you at home.


----------



## LisaValencia

ladylaw203 said:


> Socialize your pup. very important. Do you have a professional dog trainer there that might help you? What I would suggest is ultimately put what is called the "watch" command on the dog. This command is basically a bark. That way if you are in your business and someone walks in that makes you uncomfortable, hook the dog up and give the command. Someone with something on his mind other than being a customer will probably exit. Will also help you at home.


Thank you. I will have to google that "watch" command and find out more about it. It sounds just like what I was looking for. 

There is an ex military guy who lives in the area - a professional on dog training for the military. I met him once. He is adamant about dog training. I am thinking of going to talk to him. However I have been told by others that if anyone goes in his yard and his wife or he is not there, his dogs will literally eat them alive! It is that comment that made me concerned about the kind training I use. As I said, I don't want an attack dog. 

But that watch / bark concept is intriguing. I am anxious to look into it.


----------



## chicagojosh

hotel in costa rica huh? I'll glady rent out Cody and stay for a couple weeks


----------



## LisaValencia

chicagojosh said:


> hotel in costa rica huh? I'll glady rent out Cody and stay for a couple weeks


Come on down - it's only $15.00 a night! Costa Rica Hostel - Cheap, Comfortable and Close to the Beach | Travel Experience Costa Rica


----------



## chicagojosh

LisaValencia said:


> Come on down - it's only $15.00 a night! Costa Rica Hostel - Cheap, Comfortable and Close to the Beach | Travel Experience Costa Rica


Your place looks awesome! I saved the link! i do have a honeymoon to plan soon


----------



## LisaValencia

chicagojosh said:


> Your place looks awesome! I saved the link! i do have a honeymoon to plan soon


Thanks! I'll look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Catu

I have a friend in Panama who is an excellent dog trainer and breeder (and person), so if you know no one near you, I'd bet he does.

Adiestramiento Canino Panama - servicanpanama.com - Inicio


----------



## Ace952

This wasn't mentioned (unless I missed it) but why get a pup? Why not get a older trained dog? That way you not hoping, guessing and waiting as to how your pup will develop and be? You can get a older trained dog that can do the job as soon as you get him/her. You can have a proven and trained product instead of waiting on a puppy to develop who may not have it in him/her.

Plus being in Costa Rica, do you have a trainer for personal protection? If so do you know if they are good or not? Would you recognize good from bad? Costs of training a dog for PP ain't cheap. Not trying to be negative Nellie but giving a different view.


----------



## LisaValencia

Catu said:


> I have a friend in Panama who is an excellent dog trainer and breeder (and person), so if you know no one near you, I'd bet he does.
> 
> Adiestramiento Canino Panama - servicanpanama.com - Inicio



Thanks, I'll check into it. I am not far from the Panama border. And by the way, I like that quote on your message page - the one about the dog does not need to be deranked - good one!


----------



## ladylaw203

Good advice. You must be careful of trainers. Some train too much in defense and you can wind up with an alligator. The watch command can be somewhat for show as a deterent in your business situation


----------



## Catu

Ace952 said:


> This wasn't mentioned (unless I missed it) but why get a pup? Why not get a older trained dog? That way you not hoping, guessing and waiting as to how your pup will develop and be? You can get a older trained dog that can do the job as soon as you get him/her. You can have a proven and trained product instead of waiting on a puppy to develop who may not have it in him/her.
> 
> Plus being in Costa Rica, do you have a trainer for personal protection? If so do you know if they are good or not? Would you recognize good from bad? Costs of training a dog for PP ain't cheap. Not trying to be negative Nellie but giving a different view.


First, good PPD (personal protection dogs) are costly... waaaay costly!!! But more important than that, the poster doesn't want a PPD, she wants a good ol' German Shepherd that barks at intruders and is a deterrent by his presence, just the way every well bred GSD should be even without training.

On the other hand... I am a Valencia too


----------



## LisaValencia

Ace952 said:


> This wasn't mentioned (unless I missed it) but why get a pup? Why not get a older trained dog? That way you not hoping, guessing and waiting as to how your pup will develop and be? You can get a older trained dog that can do the job as soon as you get him/her. You can have a proven and trained product instead of waiting on a puppy to develop who may not have it in him/her.
> 
> Plus being in Costa Rica, do you have a trainer for personal protection? If so do you know if they are good or not? Would you recognize good from bad? Costs of training a dog for PP ain't cheap. Not trying to be negative Nellie but giving a different view.


Thank you. different perspectives are always good. I already got a puppy. for several reasons. I would never get a grown dog. I have always gotten puppies and trained them myself. A would never really feel I could totally trust a dog I had not known from a puppy. Besides that I have very limited funds. This dog just came available and was the kind of dog I really like. He cost me only $50.00 and he really needed a home. He was full of ticks and fleas when I got him. He is thrilled to be a part of my family now.

As for a trainer - that is out of my budget. But with the help of the kind people on this forum, I am confident that I can do the kind of training that I need to do.


----------



## LisaValencia

Catu said:


> First, good PPD (personal protection dogs) are costly... waaaay costly!!! But more important than that, the poster doesn't want a PPD, she wants a good ol' German Shepherd that barks at intruders and is a deterrent by his presence, just the way every well bred GSD should be even without training.
> 
> On the other hand... I am a Valencia too


Thanks Catu! You got it, you know exactly what I am thinking. And I am happy to hear what I was hoping was true - that instinctively Santo (my little saint - Santo is "saint" in Spanish), will protect me. I have never owned a Shepherd before, but my grandmother raised them and as a child, I just loved them.


----------



## RocketDog

You'd be surprised at what kind of bond you can develop with an 'older' dog. Not for now, but in the future. I know this from experience. 

Not to derail your thread, but what part of Montana did you live in?


----------



## msvette2u

Catu said:


> First, good PPD (personal protection dogs) are costly... waaaay costly!!! But more important than that, the poster doesn't want a PPD, she wants a good ol' German Shepherd that barks at intruders and is a deterrent by his presence, just the way every well bred GSD should be even without training.


Good post. Kzoppa had great advice about socializing the heck out of the puppy, and he'll learn "normal" or "typical" behavior that humans display. Thus when some has shady intentions, he'll recognize that and react accordingly.
But remember to socialize him to senior citizens, people with canes, umbrellas, walkers, wheelchairs, you name it, or can think of it, expose him to those things so he doesn't think a person with a cane is to be feared or protected against.


----------



## ladylaw203

Buying a trained dog is great but expensive.

The other issue is that a professional dog trainer should really eval the dog for you. If you do not have the budget for a trainer doing anything with the dog in protection is not wise. Hopefully the dog has solid nerves and as a young adult,he will provide what you want. 
Yes socialize the dog but do not let all of your customers pet and play with him to the point that everyone is a buddy . A GSD should have a degree of aloofness.  As far as the wheelchairs etc. will not hurt a thing but a stable dog is not going to react one way or the other to those types of things.


----------



## Ace952

Catu said:


> First, good PPD (personal protection dogs) are costly... waaaay costly!!! But more important than that, the poster doesn't want a PPD, she wants a good ol' German Shepherd that barks at intruders and is a deterrent by his presence, just the way every well bred GSD should be even without training.
> 
> On the other hand... I am a Valencia too


She mentioned in her 1st post that she wanted a dog that would guard her property and "protect" her.

In today's horrible economy, PPD aren't cheap if you know where to look. I will say it depends on what you define as "waaaay costly". A PPD can be had for $3,000-$5000. Times are hard and prices on many dogs that would normally be high are actually quite affordable. 

IMO having a business where you have tourists and kids and all you would want a nice trained dog that has HIGH thresholds and is very social. Heck if you want a deterrent (which is not the same as a dog that will "protect you") you can get a nice IPO3/Sch3 sleeve sucker that has a serious bark and hold but wouldn't bite a person with a t-bone steak dangling from their neck...lol.They look the part.


She has her puppy though and is happy and that matters most. I am happy she has what she wants.


----------



## kiya

Hi, Costa Rica is actually our next vacation destination if 2012 gets on a better track than 2011. 
Anyway as far as the 2yr old nipping don't let her have another opportunity. My 2 older dogs are lacking in thier social graces. Before I got my last pup I knew I had to do a better job training, thats how I ended up here. Socialize, Socialize, Socialize its so important. 
My 9yr old male has a tendancy to nip butts. We don't have very many people come to our house so when someone does they go balistic its all noise they aren't vicious killers, the problem begins when the person gets up to leave. I was able to do focus/threshold exercises with them that really helped http://functionalrewards.com/BAT-basics.pdf


----------



## mysweetkaos

msvette2u said:


> Good post. Kzoppa had great advice about socializing the heck out of the puppy, and he'll learn "normal" or "typical" behavior that humans display. Thus when some has shady intentions, he'll recognize that and react accordingly.
> But remember to socialize him to senior citizens, people with canes, umbrellas, walkers, wheelchairs, you name it, or can think of it, expose him to those things so he doesn't think a person with a cane is to be feared or protected against.


Good point on the lots of exposure. I agree walkers (med equip, not people walking) people in hats, etc. Socialization and exposure. Good example...I thought we had thought of everything with our 9 month old Sherman...well we got home from the hospital with our 2 yr old son on Tuesday night. We brought home some helium balloons grandma had sent him. Sherman didn't seem to mind when we were holding the balloons, but once we let go and they continued to float and hover...it took him by surprise. He barked 2x and rushed right up to investigate and quickly lost interest. 
In your line of work, Santo will no doubt be exposed to endless experiences with people so the more secure he is the better.


----------



## ladylaw203

mysweetkaos said:


> He barked 2x and rushed right up to investigate and quickly lost interest.
> In your line of work, Santo will no doubt be exposed to endless experiences with people so the more secure he is the better.


that is a normal reaction to something odd for a stable dog. All of these oddities will not cause a defensive reaction in a *stable* dog. One cannot expose a dog to everything. Socializing with people is the important part.


----------



## mysweetkaos

ladylaw203 said:


> that is a normal reaction to something odd for a stable dog. All of these oddities will not cause a defensive reaction in a *stable* dog. One cannot expose a dog to everything. Socializing with people is the important part.


Exposure to people of all types was my main point...may have got lost in there:blush: So in your opinion which comes from much more experience than mine....is stability more a matter of nature vs nurture? So they are either born with it or not....


----------



## ladylaw203

Yes. If a dog has weak nerves(nervy) that is genetic. Those are your fear biters, gunshy dogs, dogs who hackle, see everything odd as a booger. Your dog saw an oddity, investigated and said, oh, no biggy and went on. Normal. One cannot cannot fix weak nerves. Exposure can help,but nervy is nervy and it is genetic. That is why we evaluate potential working dogs for nerves. Must have rock solid nerves  
A dog that would freak out at a wheelchair,walker or something like that is not stable.


----------



## mysweetkaos

ladylaw203 said:


> Yes. If a dog has weak nerves(nervy) that is genetic. Those are your fear biters, gunshy dogs, dogs who hackle, see everything odd as a booger. Your dog saw an oddity, investigated and said, oh, no biggy and went on. Normal. One cannot cannot fix weak nerves. Exposure can help,but nervy is nervy and it is genetic. That is why we evaluate potential working dogs for nerves. Must have rock solid nerves
> A dog that would freak out at a wheelchair,walker or something like that is not stable.


Thank you for that info....and I've always felt good about the way we socialized Kaos our 9 yr old because he doesn't react to anything!!! Come to find out it had nothing to do with me:blush: Good to know though that our adopted mix is not showing signs of being a nerve-bag though.


----------



## ladylaw203

What you did most certainly helped, but you had a solid dog to begin with and you just expanded his horizons.

I have gotten labs in before that were from someone's backyard. No socialization but had retrieve drive to die for. Put them in a warehouse with slick floors and they freeze. Throw the bumper and they are fine. Get over it because they are solid.


----------



## LisaValencia

RocketDog said:


> You'd be surprised at what kind of bond you can develop with an 'older' dog. Not for now, but in the future. I know this from experience.
> 
> Not to derail your thread, but what part of Montana did you live in?


Whitefish!


----------



## LisaValencia

ladylaw203 said:


> What I would suggest is ultimately put what is called the "watch" command on the dog. This command is basically a bark. That way if you are in your business and someone walks in that makes you uncomfortable, hook the dog up and give the command. Someone with something on his mind other than being a customer will probably exit. Will also help you at home.


Ladylaw, I have been looking for info on the command. What I could find when I googled it was more of a "watch me" command that trains the dog to watch the owner. It sounded like you were talking about a command to tell the dog to watch the other person (possible intruder) and bark at them on command. Am I confused? Can you help me find out more about the command you were referring to, please?


----------



## LisaValencia

kiya said:


> Hi, Costa Rica is actually our next vacation destination if 2012 gets on a better track than 2011.
> Anyway as far as the 2yr old nipping don't let her have another opportunity. My 2 older dogs are lacking in thier social graces. Before I got my last pup I knew I had to do a better job training, thats how I ended up here. Socialize, Socialize, Socialize its so important.
> My 9yr old male has a tendancy to nip butts. We don't have very many people come to our house so when someone does they go balistic its all noise they aren't vicious killers, the problem begins when the person gets up to leave. I was able to do focus/threshold exercises with them that really helped http://functionalrewards.com/BAT-basics.pdf


thanks, I'll check out those exercises. and when you come to Costa Rica, stop and say hello, meet Santo and Sativa, too! Costa Rica Travel Adventures


----------



## ladylaw203

LisaValencia said:


> Ladylaw, I have been looking for info on the command. What I could find when I googled it was more of a "watch me" command that trains the dog to watch the owner. It sounded like you were talking about a command to tell the dog to watch the other person (possible intruder) and bark at them on command. Am I confused? Can you help me find out more about the command you were referring to, please?


 
You need to find a good trainer there who trains sport or police dogs. You will need help with the command/action that I was referring to. You can just teach him a traditional speak command and that would probably accomplish what you need in your business situation  He barks on command and scares the stuffing out of someone


----------



## LisaValencia

ladylaw203 said:


> You need to find a good trainer there who trains sport or police dogs. You will need help with the command/action that I was referring to. You can just teach him a traditional speak command and that would probably accomplish what you need in your business situation  He barks on command and scares the stuffing out of someone



Thanks, but it is difficult to find a trainer where I live. I found this: Teaching Your Dog a Command Watch Him - Dog Training - The American Dog Magazine. What do you think of it?


----------



## ladylaw203

I think that would be a good way for you to do it.  no decoy nor agitation involved. Bad guys do not know the difference


----------



## DFrost

Best guard dog I ever had wouldn't bite a biscuit. He would however, bark like a dog possessed if anyone stepped on the property, rang the door bell, knocked on the door etc. That's all I need. Give me a few seconds warning and I can pretty much handle any incident. 

DFrost


----------



## LisaValencia

ladylaw203 said:


> I think that would be a good way for you to do it.  no decoy nor agitation involved. Bad guys do not know the difference


 Thanks. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## ladylaw203

DFrost said:


> Best guard dog I ever had wouldn't bite a biscuit. He would however, bark like a dog possessed if anyone stepped on the property, rang the door bell, knocked on the door etc. That's all I need. Give me a few seconds warning and I can pretty much handle any incident.
> 
> DFrost


 
hahahaha More than once I have requested a homeowner to please put up your 5lb Cujo so I can take this report....


----------

